# Freud 2200E



## Kendall Stull (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello all,I'm new here been a lurker for awhile.I was wondering if anyone has mounted the 2200E to a table and for what base was used?I have some 3/8th plastic but it seems that i am bottomed ot for very little adjustment.Any help here would be appreciated.I'm pretty new to this type of routing so i'm pretty much in the dark.Thanks again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Kendall

I don't have a 2200E but I do have the Freud FT2000E mounted in one of the router tables on a 3/8" thick plate and it's works great BUT I did find using a bent wrench works best with this router,,, it lets me change the bits from the top side of the table,,,,you can buy one or just make your own..

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/search.asp?p=1&w=&c=wrench&t=s


I just recalled this   ▼

Just a Note about the Freud router,, When I put the router in the table I found out if I lifted the router to high the round black plastic knob to adjust the height would push off the tube, so I said that sucks so I cut off about 3/4" of the threaded rod that's inside the tube,then it would go to the max without pushing the cap off....it's just a snap on cap part... I don't know if the 2200E is the same but you mant want to get the manual out and look at the parts list in the back to see if it's the same...3/4" is not that much but it will let it go to the max height...and just a bit more than the norm.

I guess you could just snap off the cap and try it and then just don't put it back on the tube if it works for you but just in case you want to take it down and fix it , see the URL below. it will help take it down,, by the way I still have the springs in mind...and it works fine in the table with them in place..

http://www.routerworkshop.com/mark1.html?list=ME05--


===========


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3... you can buy one or just make your own..
[url said:


> http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/search.asp?p=1&w=&c=wrench&t=s[/url]


Assuming the size of the collet on the 2000E is the same as that used in the 2200E, which size wrench shows at the above URL matches the Freud?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

I think it's the 23.8mm ,,,24mm but I would need to check the one I have to be sure..
I have one from sommerfeld and the home made one...The home made one cost me about 1.00 buck by using a flea market wrench and taking to the grinder to open it up to the right size and a bit of heat to bend it...with a hand blow torch.. 

Just a note I use and like the home made one over the sommerfeld one it's bit deeper and the OD size of the open end on the wrench is a bit smaller in the OD...  and it's a bit heavier than the stamped out one and it has rounded edges unlike the stamped one,just fells right in my hand  .. 

On the home made one I used a 5/8" wrench because as you know the 22mm or the 7/8" wrench is a big and long wrench and it needs to fit into the hole just under the bit..


I will check it today and post the size ..


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Ladd said:


> Assuming the size of the collet on the 2000E is the same as that used in the 2200E, which size wrench shows at the above URL matches the Freud?


The collet wrench for the FT2200E is 22mm or 7/8".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lad

Charles is right on like normal 

Here's a post I said I would put up, you will see in the snapshot why I could not recall the size right off the top of my head 


=========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Can't have to many wrench's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Atta boy Bj. One wrench, one router. :sold:


----------

